# Android X86 Club



## lexluthermiester (Feb 26, 2019)

Welcome to the club for Android X86! While this thread will primarily focus on distributions from http://www.android-x86.org, discussions about other versions or forks are welcome. Here everyone is welcome to talk about it, seek advice, ask for help and hang out. If you don't know about the project, go check it out. Been a lot of fun over the past few years.

Been personally using Android on PC's/Laptops/Netbook's since 2013 with the release of ICS( http://www.android-x86.org/releases/releasenote-4-0-r1 ) for the EEE line of netbooks from Asus. Ran like a dream compared to Windows on that machine and have been maintaining at least one system ever since. Currently have 2 systems running Android exclusively/full-time, both Dell's. The first is an 12.1" Inspiron and the other is a rebuilt desktop with C2Q with a GTX560.


----------



## Papahyooie (Feb 26, 2019)

I've tried so hard to get this to work for me. I want to put it on a small form factor PC (like an old eeepc or something) expecting it to run on low spec machines, but it runs like a dog even on my high end stuff. All I want is something with a big icon interface (like android), easy apps (like android) so I can put it on my kitchen PC to watch twitch and hulu. (and of course, neither work on x86....) 

It seems perfect for my use case, but I just can't get it to play nice with anything.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 26, 2019)

I wonder if there is any support for older AMD APUs. I have an AMD-E350 laptop that could benefit from running this. Driver support with windows 7 or windows 10 has meant that any hardware acceleration requests when it comes to things like youtube videos is directed to the CPU instead of the APU. E-350 is incredibly weak for 1080p in that respect.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 26, 2019)

Papahyooie said:


> All I want is something with a big icon interface (like android), easy apps (like android) so I can put it on my kitchen PC to watch twitch and hulu. (and of course, neither work on x86....)


Twitch and Hulu both should have X86 support in their app(don't quote me). Even if not, if you use an browser like Firefox Focus, the web version of the services should work fine. Haven't used either in a while, but they did the last time I tried. Amazon Prime is my stream service of choice.


Papahyooie said:


> It seems perfect for my use case, but I just can't get it to play nice with anything.


The key is to find a system that is/was very popular. Like a Dell, HP or Lenovo laptop for example. If you want a SFF PC, same thing, find something with popular hardware. Zotac's mini-PC systems generally work fine and Intel's NUC PC's are well supported.


FreedomEclipse said:


> I wonder if there is any support for older AMD APUs. I have an AMD-E350 laptop that could benefit from running this.


That's a good question. Never tried it on an AMD mobile chipset. You could always try it out, nothing to lose but a bit of time installing(takes about 15ish minutes).


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 26, 2019)

Got a Asus Phonepad that fits this bill  or is it a tPhablet
at 7" big for a phone but as a Tablet just right


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 26, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Got a Asus Phonepad that fits this bill  or is it a tPhablet
> at 7" big for a phone but as a Tablet just right


Is it an X86 tablet with a standard BIOS? Whats the model number? 
If you can boot from the SD or USB ports and reinstall the OS from there, it might work.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 26, 2019)

Android Phone / Tablet with Intel CPU  Model K004


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 26, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I wonder if there is any support for older AMD APUs. I have an AMD-E350 laptop that could benefit from running this. Driver support with windows 7 or windows 10 has meant that any hardware acceleration requests when it comes to things like youtube videos is directed to the CPU instead of the APU. E-350 is incredibly weak for 1080p in that respect.


AFAIK, they use mesa, so it would work just fine, like any Linux distro.
Edit: yep, this is the last 8.1 release: "Support OpenGL ES 3.x hardware acceleration for Intel, AMD, Nvidia and QEMU(virgl) by Mesa 18.3.1."


----------



## qubit (Feb 26, 2019)

Android on x86 sounds all wrong. Love it.


----------



## insane 360 (Feb 26, 2019)

cool club...  

i keep playing around with it.  latest was bliss OS on a surface pro 3.  ran awesome, the only issue was battery life.  if left on battery it would be dead in a few hours, regardless of screenon settings.  i've put windows 10 back on it and run bluestacks 4 and it runs the few apps that my daughter uses for school.  

but tried a few games as well and very slick, much faster than my droid force 2 (snapdragon 835)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 26, 2019)

nice .... well i am primarily using NoX  for any Android app i want on my computer ... 

interestingly enough back in the day i had a Motorola Razr i (XT890) with a x86 CPU (shamefully a Atom Z2460  although less shamefully than other atoms ... that one was kinda fast ) running Android 
given that Android is technically a Linux fork ... i don't see why it wouldn't be X86 compatible too with some tinkering


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 27, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Android Phone / Tablet with Intel CPU  Model K004


I'm not finding much when I search for the. What's the make and model? Or is it one of those inexpensive chinese brands?



qubit said:


> Android on x86 sounds all wrong. Love it.


And yet it works really well! If it was absolutely required, I could get by with it as a daily driver.



GreiverBlade said:


> given that Android is technically a Linux fork ... i don't see why it wouldn't be X86 compatible too with some tinkering


And that's exactly the idea.


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 27, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> And yet it works really well! If it was absolutely required, I could get by with it as a daily driver.


Sometimes it's better than Windows/Linux.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 27, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Got a Asus Phonepad that fits this bill





lexluthermiester said:


> Or is it one of those inexpensive chinese brands?



Yeh ASUS is a cheap chinese Brand  ( or some people say 



lexluthermiester said:


> I'm not finding much when I search


your googling technique needs a skills refresh
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=asus+k004
Here is their knock off dodgy web page
https://www.asus.com/Phone/ASUS_Fonepad/


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 27, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Yeh ASUS is a cheap chinese Brand  ( or some people say
> 
> your googling technique needs a skills refresh
> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=asus+k004
> ...


Sorry I suddenly feel dumb.. LOL! I forget you mentioning Asus.. After looking it up, it doesn't seem like it would work. Even though it's an X86 CPU, it's configured the same way an ARM CPU based tablet is, without a standard user accessible bios and bootloader.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 27, 2019)

yeh no access to bios (which is a shame)
would love to install win (10) and still be able to use it as a Phone /tablet
Its a nice phablet and i like the 720i Screen movie playback is nice and smooth


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 27, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> yeh no access to bios (which is a shame)
> would love to install win (10) and still be able to use it as a Phone /tablet
> Its a nice phablet and i like the 720i Screen movie playback is nice and smooth


On that CPU Win10 would run like molasses in January..


----------



## Tonylakeman (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm looking at installing Android x86 on a kenlix mini pc running a n4100 with additional external drive. I have read that this pc is suitable, one question though, is there a way of getting a pc TV tuner to work on Android x86?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 21, 2019)

Tonylakeman said:


> one question though, is there a way of getting a pc TV tuner to work on Android x86?


Gonna have to break the bad new and tell you the chances are slim(leaning toward none). TV tuner support is not a thing in Android. For that, you may wish to setup up dual boot and have Windows on one partition and Android on the other.

Welcome to the TPU forums!


----------



## Tonylakeman (Mar 21, 2019)

I thought as much, been running Android boxes for years and just wondered if x86 had any hidden gems. Many thanks for the reply, I look forward to putting it on my pc and having a play.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 21, 2019)

Tonylakeman said:


> Android boxes for years and just wondered if x86 had any hidden gems.


The thing is, If Google had played their cards right, they could have made Android into a very versatile desktop OS. As it is, it's damn decent and very useful as such, but with just a bit of tweaking and refinement it could give Windows a run for it's money.



Tonylakeman said:


> Many thanks for the reply, I look forward to putting it on my pc and having a play.


You're welcome. Any time!


----------



## insane 360 (Mar 21, 2019)

Tonylakeman said:


> I'm looking at installing Android x86 on a kenlix mini pc running a n4100 with additional external drive. I have read that this pc is suitable, one question though, is there a way of getting a pc TV tuner to work on Android x86?



about the only option i could think of would be to get a network tuner (like hdhomerun) and using the channel's app or maybe its their own app now...

I use plex pass at the house with an older hdhomerun dual tuner and then plex sends live tv (guide is finally a proper guide) to my firetv and my roku devices...

work around but there are a few options, but nothing internal to your android x86...have to be creative


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 21, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> On that CPU Win10 would run like molasses in January..


LTSC runs fairly well on "baratos" Atoms.


----------



## Tonylakeman (Mar 21, 2019)

insane 360 said:


> about the only option i could think of would be to get a network tuner (like hdhomerun) and using the channel's app or maybe its their own app now...
> 
> I use plex pass at the house with an older hdhomerun dual tuner and then plex sends live tv (guide is finally a proper guide) to my firetv and my roku devices...
> 
> work around but there are a few options, but nothing internal to your android x86...have to be creative


Yeah I was looking at the homerun but don't want to spend the money on one, will make do with a separate TV box that I have had for years.


----------



## dellx86 (Apr 11, 2019)

My Inspiron 2200 reads the usb with androidx86 , gives me boot choice menu, but stalls upon trial; and repeats. Any suggestions?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 11, 2019)

dellx86 said:


> but stalls upon trial; and repeats. Any suggestions?


What do you mean by "trial"? Pictures would be very helpful to help you troubleshoot.


----------



## dellx86 (Apr 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> What do you mean by "trial"? Pictures would be very helpful to help you troubleshoot.


When an option is highlighted, I hit enter to try it. EG, "Live cd - Run Android-x86 without installation"

Also I've tried changing the boot command with nomodeset and xforcevesa. No joy.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 12, 2019)

dellx86 said:


> When an option is highlighted, I hit enter to try it. EG, "Live cd - Run Android-x86 without installation"
> 
> Also I've tried changing the boot command with nomodeset and xforcevesa. No joy.


What are the specs for the system in question?
EDIT; Can you take pictures? It would be nice to see what's happening.


----------



## dellx86 (Apr 12, 2019)

There are many. Which are relevant? 
eg, xga 1024x768, memory 1280mb; video controller intel 915gm/910gml; video bios 1219; processor pentium M


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 12, 2019)

dellx86 said:


> There are many. Which are relevant?
> eg, xga 1024x768, memory 1280mb; video controller intel 915gm/910gml; video bios 1219; processor pentium M


That could be the problem. That system is very likely too old for Android to have drivers for the hardware..


----------



## dellx86 (Apr 12, 2019)

I suspected age is a barrier. Thanks for replies.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 12, 2019)

dellx86 said:


> I suspected age is a barrier. Thanks for replies.


You're welcome. Core Duo is where the supported platforms started. Now if you're looking for an OS that will run ok on that system, Linux Mint is a good choice with the XFCE UI;
https://www.linuxmint.com/download.php 
The 32bit version is what you need for that system.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're welcome. Core Duo is where the supported platforms started. Now if you're looking for an OS that will run ok on that system, Linux Mint is a good choice with the XFCE UI;
> https://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
> The 32bit version is what you need for that system.


Why 32 bit? XFCE can be run with only 1GB on a 64 bit system with no problems.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 12, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Why 32 bit? XFCE can be run with only 1GB on a 64 bit system with no problems.


Because that system is a Pentium M which is only 32bit. No 64bit support.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Because that system is a Pentium M which is only 32bit. No 64bit support.


Sorry, somehow I saw Pentium IV instead of M.


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 12, 2019)

insane 360 said:


> about the only option i could think of would be to get a network tuner (like hdhomerun) and using the channel's app or maybe its their own app now...
> 
> I use plex pass at the house with an older hdhomerun dual tuner and then plex sends live tv (guide is finally a proper guide) to my firetv and my roku devices...
> 
> work around but there are a few options, but nothing internal to your android x86...have to be creative



I'm thinking about doing this exact setup. I have the plex server already set up for years now, but haven't taken the live TV plunge yet. If you don't mind, could I ask you a few questions? 

1. Which is better? The Roku or the FireTV? I plan to have one of them in each room of the house, so want them all to be unified. I've read that since the Roku doesn't play MPEG properly, that it can be a pain transcoding. Does this make the Roku change channels slower? Harder to rewind/fast forward, etc? I don't want 20 seconds of buffering every time I want to go back 30 seconds because I didn't hear what someone said. 

2. Did you use HDHomerun's premium TV service? If so, what do you plan to use now that they're shutting it down? Is there an alternative that can run through Plex DVR the same way? I was stoked when they announced the premium service, because that meant that I could finally get rid of cable (my requirements are that it must have the channels my wife wants, lol, and it must be able to be piped through plex, because a single interface is important to her.) HDHomerun's premium TV filled that perfectly, but now it's being shut down. Do you know or use anything else? 

Thanks!


----------



## insane 360 (May 3, 2019)

Papahyooie said:


> I'm thinking about doing this exact setup. I have the plex server already set up for years now, but haven't taken the live TV plunge yet. If you don't mind, could I ask you a few questions?
> 
> 1. Which is better? The Roku or the FireTV? I plan to have one of them in each room of the house, so want them all to be unified. I've read that since the Roku doesn't play MPEG properly, that it can be a pain transcoding. Does this make the Roku change channels slower? Harder to rewind/fast forward, etc? I don't want 20 seconds of buffering every time I want to go back 30 seconds because I didn't hear what someone said.
> 
> ...


sure thing, happy to talk about it.

so i started off using WMC back in vista and then in win7 with my hdhomerun dual.  worked great there, but when i moved to win10 didn't feel like messing with the "hack" version of WMC and i wanted really nice wife approval.  Tried Kodi for a bit and nextprv backend, but it never seemed stable, just couldn't take the time to get all kinks worked out and i could only use it on my firetv after sideloading...but a fun thing for updates and the family...

so today still using just the hdhomerun dual never sub'ed to their services, i got a deal on Plex lifetime membership and bought it.  so i use their livetv service and dvr platform, wife really likes it and now both the firetv and the roku both have the grid EPG so its easy to see whats coming up, she uses her phone or the laptop to setup recording for movies and tv shows.  plex handles the cover art and the descriptions....very slick

as far as roku vs firetv...i don't know.  its a wash i think.  roku has a better front end to get to apps (preference...)
firetv has i feel a slight lead on apps selection, but we really only use Plex and Hulu/prime so it really doesn't matter.  

i have a tcl 55" roku tv and in the bedroom i have the first gen firetv.  both are good, probably upgrade to roku across the board at some point...just my two cents


----------



## Papahyooie (May 6, 2019)

insane 360 said:


> sure thing, happy to talk about it.
> 
> so i started off using WMC back in vista and then in win7 with my hdhomerun dual.  worked great there, but when i moved to win10 didn't feel like messing with the "hack" version of WMC and i wanted really nice wife approval.  Tried Kodi for a bit and nextprv backend, but it never seemed stable, just couldn't take the time to get all kinks worked out and i could only use it on my firetv after sideloading...but a fun thing for updates and the family...
> 
> ...



That's the big kicker for me, I guess... I need a premium TV service. My wife isn't going to be able to handle not having certain channels. And I'd really like something that can be piped through Plex Live TV/DVR, and HDHomerun's premium service was perfect for that, but they've shut it down. Antennae simply won't do for her, where I'm at. 

I think the best way forward at this point is to get the antennae to pipe through Plex, and then subscribe to Sling or Youtube (along with netflix, etc) and just deal with multiple interfaces... I think it won't be so bad with a roku since at least they will all share the same remote, and a single device can get them all at least under a single menu. Not ideal, but I think it's as good as I'm going to get.


----------



## Mazrim Taim (Aug 18, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Welcome to the club for Android X86! While this thread will primarily focus on distributions from http://www.android-x86.org, discussions about other versions or forks are welcome. *Here everyone is welcome to talk about it, seek advice, ask for help* and hang out.



Good, because I could use some help. 


I'm hoping to make an old desktop PC a dual boot (Windows 7 + Android x86).
So far I managed to install Android and boot into it.

When I run Android as Live CD (USB stick without installation), everything works fine _and_ looks fine.
However, when I run it natively from hard disk, it looks like Android is running in some kind of box. Black bars all around and distorted icons.

My best guess would be that Android is switching to something generic and is not detecting or properly using the graphics card.
I tried to find a solution online. Nothing. I fiddled with several settings as well as menu.lst in the grub folder. No luck.

So I'm out of ideas and things to try.
Hopefully you (or someone else who better understands Android x86) will be able to solve this problem.
Please note that I'm not experienced when it comes to Linux or grub, so you will have to be as detailed as possible.







The Android x86 version I'm using is *android-x86-6.0-r3*
I'd like to keep it that way, because android 6 also runs on my tablet, so I'm already familiar with it.
I've installed the 32bit version, but that shouldn't make a difference, right?

It might be worth mentioning that I used Grub2Win because with EasyBCD I was unable to boot into Android.
Someone else experienced the same problem.


> I could see the entry for Android but I could not boot into that. I tried to add a boot entry with Grub (legacy) connected to the Android partition
> without  any success. Then I tried all other available partitions, naturally nothing again. Once I tried to add a Grub2 entry but all I got was an empty list
> without boot entries, so I saw a Grub command prompt. I know nothing of Grub, so I cannot use this command prompt to boot into Android-x86.
> 
> https://www.tenforums.com/installation-upgrade/75520-dual-boot-windows-10-android-x86.html






The PC I run it on has a ga-8trc410mnf-rh motherboard, 3GB of RAM, a Pentium D945 CPU, and an AMD Radeon R5 200 (1GB) graphics card, connected to a PHL 243V5 monitor (1920x1080@60Hz).
Capable of running Windows 7 smoothly, so this system should easily be able to handle Android 6.


The photos below show the problem.
*When running as Live CD, everything is fine.*







*When running from the installed version, black bars all around.*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 18, 2019)

Mazrim Taim said:


> Good, because I could use some help.


I'll do my best! And Welcome to the TPU forums!



Mazrim Taim said:


> When running from the installed version, black bars all around.


That is odd and it's a known, unfixed glitch I have encountered many times. It has to do with the AMD Radeon GPU resolution modes not being well supported on Android 6r3. If you need Android 6 for some reason I would recommend the alternate version with CyanogenMod 13 implementations.





						Release CM-x86-13.0-r1 | Android-x86
					






					www.android-x86.org
				



It's less glitchy with AMD GPU's and will run a bit better on your Pentium D.

If you're not set on Android 6, give Android 7.1r2 a try as it's better all around and will still run well on that hardware;





						Release 7.1-r2 | Android-x86
					






					www.android-x86.org
				



It's got better hardware support for AMD products and is much more stable on same.

Something else you may wish to consider is PrimeOS, which is also based on Android 7, and has more of a traditional desktop interface;








						PrimeOS | Android for PC
					

PrimeOS is an Android-based OS for PCs with a complete desktop interface. PrimeOS is the leading solution to play android games over PC with over a 2 million user base. High-end key-mapping, access to millions of Android games, android at the comfort of a laptop.




					primeos.in
				



Recommend the Classic version instead of the Standard or Mainline version, both because it's more stable and better suited for older hardware like yours.





						PrimeOS
					

Experience Android on your PC with access to millions of Android applications. Play Android games on your PC at the comfort of keyboard/mouse Faster and Seamless than any Emulator




					primeos.in
				




I've personally been having fun with PrimeOS and was going to post about it here shortly but here we are!


----------



## Mazrim Taim (Aug 19, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'll do my best! And Welcome to the TPU forums!










Time for an update.

I tried everything you suggested. PrimeOS, Android 7.1r2 and CyanogenMod 13.


PrimeOS would have been great, had I been able to install it.
Based on what I've read about it and seen in a video, PrimeOS has serious potential.
It looks like running it on my other desktop PC (AMD Ryzen 7 1700, GeForce GTX 1660 Ti, 16GB RAM) will have to wait until I can use PrimeOS Mainline 64 bit.


> if you use a desktop and have a Nvidia GPU, you should not use this variant as it will cause lockups and will lead to freezes




Speaking of freezes, that is the reason why installing PrimeOS Classic failed.
I got a bunch of ACPI Exceptions (much like this - https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=278078) and the installation froze.
Or more precise, became tremendously slow. To the point where it's impossible to work with.

I've experienced it before (on this system) in everything Linux-based (Ubuntu, Mint, Zorin, Android) that was released roughly since 2018.
Everything _from _ that point throws ACPI Exceptions and freezes all the time. Sometimes for 15 minutes or even more.

For instance, Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (released July 2016) works fine, but Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS (released february 2019) is impossible to work with.
At some point in 2018 _something_  in Linux changed that this system can't handle, which unfortunately includes PrimeOS.

Some suggested a BIOS-update.
Not an option on a system this old.





The other two, Android 7.1r2 and CyanogenMod 13, I was able to install and run those.
The result however was exactly the same. Full screen in _Live mode_, black bars when running the installed version.

I'm out of ideas and I'm close to giving up. 

I doubt having used grub2win has anything to do with this.
And why does _Live mode_ have no problem with AMD Radeon GPU?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 19, 2019)

Mazrim Taim said:


> View attachment 129580
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried Android X86 4.4.4r5? It's older but still supported.


----------



## Mazrim Taim (Aug 19, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Have you tried Android X86 4.4.4r5? It's older but still supported.



No need to try anything else, problem solved through experimentation.  





As I mentioned earlier, previously I had to use grub2win in order to create a working boot entry to Android.
During the installation of Android a prompt comes up, asking if you want to install GRUB. I always chose yes.

Nothing ever happened though. No boot entry or grub installer visible.
So from Windows I ran EasyBCD and added a boot entry  (either grub or grub2).

Neither of those (grub or grub2) allowed me to boot to Android.
The only way I could make that happen was by using grub2win.
It allowed me to run Android from hard disk, but with black borders.
Graphics issue, one would think. Turns out to be hard disk related though.  






What got me thinking in the right direction was that during the installation of Android,
when asked to choose a partition to install Android-x86, it never showed the SSD that Windows 7 is installed on.
The same SSD that holds the MBR and boots first. It only showed the HDD where I could select a partition to install Android on.

So from Windows I ran EasyBCD, clicked on BCD Backup/Repair, selected change boot drive, clicked on Perform Action,
and selected the HDD as new boot drive.


> EasyBCD will re-configure your system to boot from the partition you select below. This process will set up a BCD store on the selected disk,
> copy the  current BCD entries over, and make the selected partition both active & bootable.



After that I rebooted, went into BIOS and changed the boot order from SSD first to HDD first.
Next I ran the Android installer again (after booting from USB) and this time I *do* have a grub menu.
I can now succesfully boot to Android (Release 7.1-r2) and everything works fine.  




Not a graphics issue, but an unrecognized SSD. Should have figured that out sooner.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 20, 2019)

Mazrim Taim said:


> Not a graphics issue, but an unrecognized SSD. Should have figured that out sooner.


Fair enough.


----------



## xdanex (Sep 5, 2019)

hey guys, I have s problem.
Blurthooth has stop working, I analyzed all parameters and came to a conclusion that the driver is not installed as it doesn't have some of the tools.
Any idea where I can get the Atheros Qualcomm 6.17.0506.0301, 4.0.0.325. Let me knownwehere I can get some inform thanks


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 5, 2019)

xdanex said:


> hey guys, I have s problem.
> Blurthooth has stop working, I analyzed all parameters and came to a conclusion that the driver is not installed as it doesn't have some of the tools.
> Any idea where I can get the Atheros Qualcomm 6.17.0506.0301, 4.0.0.325. Let me knownwehere I can get some inform thanks


Did it ever work? (And welcome to TPU!)


----------



## xdanex (Sep 6, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Did it ever work? (And welcome to TPU!)


Yes it does on windows 10. It is really missing the driver .


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 6, 2019)

xdanex said:


> Yes it does on windows 10. It is really missing the driver .


Oh, you're looking for the card itself? Take it out, look at the model number, pug that number into either ebay or amazon and you find one. Then buy it, swap it out and you should be good.


----------



## NekCi (Sep 12, 2019)

Hello everyone. Just installed the Android x86 on my Dell Venue 11 Pro (5130) and i have an small issue with game called Auto Chess. When i install the system on fat32 game work good but i have only 4gb storage. When i install the system on ext4 i have all the storage available but when i run the game shows only black screen. Is there a way to run this game and have all the storage available?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 13, 2019)

NekCi said:


> Hello everyone. Just installed the Android x86 on my Dell Venue 11 Pro (5130) and i have an small issue with game called Auto Chess. When i install the system on fat32 game work good but i have only 4gb storage. When i install the system on ext4 i have all the storage available but when i run the game shows only black screen. Is there a way to run this game and have all the storage available?


Looked into that. Not sure what causes it. Have you turned on Developer Options? If so, have you made sure you're running with the "Dalvik" Runtime? The only other thing I can think of is to enable "Force GPU Rendering".


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Sep 13, 2019)

I have 8.1 running in Vbox so I can play certain games with the xbox controller. There's also several apps that are nice to use in big screen. Not prepared to dual boot my Windows install with Oreo running alongisde yet but Vbox is doing tis job just fine for me currently.

Just waiting on Android Q-x86-64 now as really want to try some of the new features it has, hope the Android x86 project releases it soon so I don't have to use the Android SDK to run it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 2, 2020)

By way of an update, new versions of AndroidX86 have been released recently;
8.1R3





						Release 8.1-r3 | Android-x86
					






					www.android-x86.org
				



And my personal current fav, CM14.1R3





						Release CM-x86-14.1-r3 | Android-x86
					






					www.android-x86.org
				




Both are rock solid and work on most hardware.


----------



## Gacsantos (Jan 5, 2020)

Hello, I am trying to install android x86 on my netbook, but I have encountered problems. Already tried versions 4.4.4, 5.1, 6.0, 8.1, 9, even on the Live CD was unsuccessful, gets stuck on a black screen or in some versions a command line appears on the left side of the screen. 
After a lot of research when I choose VESA mode in live cd grub I can run android almost in all versions mentioned and this is due to the "nomodeset" present. 
With this I can edit grub after installation and thus run Android, but even in older versions the system is very slow. 
I would like ideas on how to proceed, I've read in other forums people with problems similar to the atom processor, but found no solutions. 
I am trying to install Android system as single OS. 
One more detail that I forgot to mention is that the screen of this netbook is broken, so I am using a samsung p2270hn monitor connected to VGA output. 

The features of my netbook are: 
Processor: Intel Atom N450 1.66Ghz 
Bus: 667Mhz 
Display Size: 10 '' LED WSVGA 1024x600 
802.11 b / g wireless connection 
RAM Memory: 2GB 
DDR2 Hard disk (HD): 320GB 
Video Card: Intel Integrated 
Video Sound Card: Integrated - High Definition. 

sorry english it was translated on google. 

I appreciate any help. thanks.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 6, 2020)

Gacsantos said:


> Hello, I am trying to install android x86 on my netbook, but I have encountered problems.


Ok, let's see what we can do.


Gacsantos said:


> The features of my netbook are:
> Processor: Intel Atom N450 1.66Ghz
> Bus: 667Mhz
> Display Size: 10 '' LED WSVGA 1024x600
> ...


These specs seem standard.

So let's look at the hard drive setup. Is it configured MBR or GPT? If GPT, it needs to be MBR for best compatibility. Also, the partition needs to be formatted EXT2, EXT3 or EXT4 for best compatibility. NTFS is possible but introduces compatibility issues in some cases. The partition also needs to be set to "Active/Boot". 

Did you use the setup builtin partitioning tool?


----------



## Gacsantos (Jan 6, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok, let's see what we can do.
> 
> These specs seem standard.
> 
> ...



Is set to MBR. On the partitions already tried ntfs and ext4, but in any case the same problem is true, when on Live cd where the pen drive partition is fat32, then
I do not believe the partition is the problem. Live cd and hard disk only boot when added to grub "nomodeset", have the same behavior. 
I'm thinking it's something related to the recognition of video drives.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 6, 2020)

Right and you did say you were trying the LiveCD thing. Have you gone into the device BIOS and made sure the GPU is being allocated enough ram(if that setting is available)? Android does have a minimum VRAM requirement.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 24, 2020)

A new release candidate for Android X86 9 is out today;




__





						Release 9.0-rc2 | Android-x86
					






					www.android-x86.org
				




Just tested it a little while ago. Seems like it's shaping up greatly!


----------



## ITicDigger (Jan 26, 2020)

*Run TikTok on android x86 - it's generally possible?*
I tried different random versions of TikTok from the oldest to the newest, I ran them on different x86 androids from 4.4 to 9, on VirtualBox and on real hardware, but it DOES NOT WORK. Either it just immediately closes with the message "an error occurred in the TokTok application" or freezes for 5-15 seconds with a message about network problems (although there are none) and then closes. What can be done? I really need TikTok on the desktop. Not a word about this on the Internet. Is there at least one of the living people in this world who has seen TikTok launch successfully on Android x86 or should I stop my endless searches for the right version of the ticktok and the right version of the OS?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 27, 2020)

ITicDigger said:


> Run TikTok on android x86 - it's generally possible?


Should be? I don't use it myself, but there's no reason it shouldn't.


ITicDigger said:


> What can be done?


It could just be that the devs for TikTok have not included X86 code in the app.

Just remembered something. Have you checked to make sure App Compatibility is set to Enable native bridge? This allows apps compiled for ARM CPU's to run on Android X86.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jan 31, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> A new release candidate for Android X86 9 is out today;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, I hadn't noticed RC2 was out, I've been running RC1 for the last couple months and enjoying it. Will download and upgrade my VM to it later on today if i get the time.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 7, 2020)

I didn't know this was a thing.  Android on x86?  Is it possible to dual boot with either linux or Windows?  I have two tablets I wouldn't mind testing this software out on.  Both are HP's.  HP Elite x2 1012 and the HP Spectre x2 12.  

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 8, 2020)

Liquid Cool said:


> I didn't know this was a thing. Android on x86? Is it possible to dual boot with either linux or Windows?


You bet, it's rather easy to set up actually.


Liquid Cool said:


> I have two tablets I wouldn't mind testing this software out on.


As long as you have direct access to the storage and can partition same as well boot from USB, you can at least try it out. Every AndroidX86 ISO since 4.4.4 can boot Live Drive.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 8, 2020)

Live USB's like on linux distro's?  Ok, I'd like to try one out.  Anywhere you can point me to download an ISO.  To be truthful, I'm no expert with Android, but I do like it.  I actually used it a bit on my ASUS Tinker Board.

Does Rufus work with Android?

Oh...and thanks for the help.  Appreciative...

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 8, 2020)

Liquid Cool said:


> Oh....Live USB's like on linux distro's? Ok, I'd like to try one out.


Those tablet's are older, so 4.4.4R5 would be the best to try first;





						Release 4.4-r5 | Android-x86
					






					www.android-x86.org
				



Google Play is still supported and will be for the foreseeable future. However, Google is not supplying fixes or security patches for the OS itself so a firewall is required. AFWall+ Is my firewall of choice, but there are many very good ones.








						AFWall+ (Android Firewall +) - Apps on Google Play
					

[ROOT] AFWall+ is a front-end application for the powerful iptables firewall.




					play.google.com
				




For a newer version you have two main choices;
8.1R3 





						Release CM-x86-14.1-r3 | Android-x86
					






					www.android-x86.org
				



and 
CM14.1R3





						Release CM-x86-14.1-r3 | Android-x86
					






					www.android-x86.org
				




The later is my current personal fav. However, driver support for older hardware is limited, so you may have to go with something older if you encounter problems.


Liquid Cool said:


> Does Rufus work with Android?


Sure does, perfectly. Just make sure to download the ISO files, not the RPM's. The RPM's are for use from within Linux.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 29, 2020)

Folks, Android X86 has two new stable versions that have been released;





						Release 8.1-r4 | Android-x86
					






					www.android-x86.org
				








						Release 9.0-r2 | Android-x86
					






					www.android-x86.org
				



I've tested both and they seem to work without any glitches.


----------



## A Person Who Is Curious (Apr 16, 2020)

I want to play pixel gun 3D but it uses swiping to move the camera but it won't work with my mouse. What should I do?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2020)

A Person Who Is Curious said:


> I want to play pixel gun 3D but it uses swiping to move the camera but it won't work with my mouse. What should I do?


Unfortunately, there are apps and games that are like that. You just have to accept that it's not perfect. I wish I had a better answer for you.


----------



## L4RRYderLURCH (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi, I installed Android-x86 9.0-r2 a few days ago on my Medion Akoya E1318T netbook. Performancewise i was verry pleased and all apps I was trying worked perfectly. However there is one issue I keep running into; some time after turning the system on (5-15min) the powerbutton stops working. Its as if I didnt press it at all. Directly after boot and for about 5min+ it works and then it stops working so there is no other way of turning off the system then a power shutdown. Is this a problem unique to my system oder does anyone else experience a similar issue?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 28, 2020)

First off,
Welcome to TPU!



L4RRYderLURCH said:


> Hi, I installed Android-x86 9.0-r2 a few days ago on my Medion Akoya E1318T netbook. Performancewise i was verry pleased and all apps I was trying worked perfectly. However there is one issue I keep running into; some time after turning the system on (5-15min) the powerbutton stops working. Its as if I didnt press it at all. Directly after boot and for about 5min+ it works and then it stops working so there is no other way of turning off the system then a power shutdown. Is this a problem unique to my system oder does anyone else experience a similar issue?


I've experienced a similar issue with a previous version. The problem is a slight incompatibility with system hibernation/sleep functionality. It's best to disable it when plugged in by telling the system to never sleep while plugged in(it's an option in "Developer Mode"). Do you know how to access Dev mode? I can walk you through it if not.


----------



## L4RRYderLURCH (Apr 30, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> First off,
> Welcome to TPU!
> 
> 
> I've experienced a similar issue with a previous version. The problem is a slight incompatibility with system hibernation/sleep functionality. It's best to disable it when plugged in by telling the system to never sleep while plugged in(it's an option in "Developer Mode"). Do you know how to access Dev mode? I can walk you through it if not.


Thanks! I activated the option in developer mode, I hope this fixes the problem.


----------



## cj76 (May 2, 2020)

Can I establish an internet connection over Ethernet on Androidx86? 

I searched for help on the topic but it seems the vast majority are using  Virtual Box to install/use Androidx86. 
I flashed androidx86 to usb and installed it onto a 140gb ext4 SSD partition. (android-studio-ide-192.6308749-linux)
Everything appears to working well only my desktop machine doesn't have a wi-fi card installed so Androidx86 doesn't recognize my ethernet connection. 
I understand that Android isn't designed to connect via Ethernet but can anyone offer a work around or some advice?

Thank you from a Linux Newble.

Linux Mint 19.3 Tricia


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2020)

cj76 said:


> Can I establish an internet connection over Ethernet on Androidx86?


Yes. Any LAN adapter compatible with Linux is generally compatible with AndroidX86. Android is fully compatible with any network connection that Linux is, by design.

BTW, welcome to TPU!


----------



## cj76 (May 2, 2020)

That's a relief. Unfortunately I'm away from my machine atm and still have a couple of questions but wanted to say hello and thanks for the reply.

I'll be back!


----------



## L4RRYderLURCH (May 2, 2020)

L4RRYderLURCH said:


> Thanks! I activated the option in developer mode, I hope this fixes the problem.


Well, sadly this didn't fix the issue. When I tested it initially the power button worked just fine, but now I have the same problem of it not responding after some time again.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2020)

L4RRYderLURCH said:


> Medion Akoya E1318T netbook





L4RRYderLURCH said:


> Well, sadly this didn't fix the issue. When I tested it initially the power button worked just fine, but now I have the same problem of it not responding after some time again.


Ok, this is my bad, I should have checked the specs. That is an AMD based device. Unfortunately, AndroidX86 has not been fully tested with AMD mobile chipsets and has a few glitches and bugs. When you stated "netbook" I thought something Intel Atom based, a chipset that is very well supported.


----------



## L4RRYderLURCH (May 3, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok, this is my bad, I should have checked the specs. That is an AMD based device. Unfortunately, AndroidX86 has not been fully tested with AMD mobile chipsets and has a few glitches and bugs. When you stated "netbook" I thought something Intel Atom based, a chipset that is very well supported.


Well, other than that I didn't experience any bugs so I'd be fine with a workaround instead of a fix. Sadly im not too familiar with Android, is there any other way to safely shut down the device? I'm thinking of something like the console in windows, is there anything similar in Android?


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 3, 2020)

L4RRYderLURCH said:


> Well, other than that I didn't experience any bugs so I'd be fine with a workaround instead of a fix. Sadly im not too familiar with Android, is there any other way to safely shut down the device? I'm thinking of something like the console in windows, is there anything similar in Android?


Yes, there is a utility that will allow you to shut down your system through software commands. It requires that you have root on your install(you would have been asked during install and if you didn't say yes, you will need to format the drive, reinstall and choose yes).








						Reboot - Apps on Google Play
					

Reboot menu (needs root)




					play.google.com
				



The first time you run it you will be asked for root access, deny the first time, then go into the root management menu and allow. This is because if you allow on the first instance Reboot will shut down the system before the "Allow" setting is saved in system settings(it's that fast). It's a little tricky and I can walk you through it if you'd like.

Additionally, you should use a firewall as well.








						AFWall+ (Android Firewall +) - Apps on Google Play
					

[ROOT] AFWall+ is a front-end application for the powerful iptables firewall.




					play.google.com
				



Again, requires root, but it's an excellent way to protect yourself and your Android system from a lot of harm. I would recommend the paid version as it's worth every penny and supporting the dev is always a positive thing, but you don't have too. The only differences between the two are the Gold Shield Icon instead of the Silver Shield Icon.








						AFWall+ (Donate) - Apps on Google Play
					

[ROOT] AFWall+ is a front-end application for the powerful iptables firewall.




					play.google.com


----------



## L4RRYderLURCH (May 4, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yes, there is a utility that will allow you to shut down your system through software commands. It requires that you have root on your install(you would have been asked during install and if you didn't say yes, you will need to format the drive, reinstall and choose yes).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I installed the Reboot app and denied root acess, then I turned the Superuser authorization in the appsettings on, howerver it still asks me to give superuser acess when trying to power down. Do I need some kind of rootmanager to permit superuser acess?


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 4, 2020)

L4RRYderLURCH said:


> Do I need some kind of rootmanager to permit superuser acess?


In 9.0R2 the options to manage root access should be in the "Developer Options" menu.


----------



## L4RRYderLURCH (May 4, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> In 9.0R2 the options to manage root access should be in the "Developer Options" menu.


The Only setting I can find there is called "Root acess" and gives me the option to turn Root on or of for apps and ADB, but I cant select specific apps.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 4, 2020)

L4RRYderLURCH said:


> The Only setting I can find there is called "Root acess" and gives me the option to turn Root on or of for apps and ADB, but I cant select specific apps.


I don't have it currently installed on a system, give me a little while to install and I'll walk you through it.


----------



## L4RRYderLURCH (May 4, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I don't have it currently installed on a system, give me a little while to install and I'll walk you through it.


I think I already found the solution; I just granted it root acess opon askin to turn it of and after restarting I was able to turn it of without being asked for superuser access again. Since I enabled superuser acess in the app settings in the first place, I think it just took a reboot to make that that setting work.



lexluthermiester said:


> Yes, there is a utility that will allow you to shut down your system through software commands. It requires that you have root on your install(you would have been asked during install and if you didn't say yes, you will need to format the drive, reinstall and choose yes).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I instlalled the firewall, gave it superuser acess an enabled it, do I need to do anything ese to make it work properly?


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 4, 2020)

L4RRYderLURCH said:


> I think I already found the solution; I just granted it root acess opon askin to turn it of and after restarting I was able to turn it of without being asked for superuser access again. Since I enabled superuser acess in the app settings in the first place, I think it just took a reboot to make that that setting work.


Where did you find it? I'm still looking.. Glad you got it working though. I'm not as familiar with 9.0R2.


L4RRYderLURCH said:


> I instlalled the firewall, gave it superuser acess an enabled it, do I need to do anything ese to make it work properly?


You need to run the app and enable it from the ":"(3 dots) menu. Then it's a matter of enabling and disabling apps and system apps that need internet access. This will give you control of what apps have access when or if you want.


----------



## cj76 (May 11, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yes. Any LAN adapter compatible with Linux is generally compatible with AndroidX86. Android is fully compatible with any network connection that Linux is, by design.
> 
> Just wanted to clarify that I was able to establish a connection by restarting the initial setup process and choosing the "Virtual Wi-Fi" option.


----------



## cj76 (May 12, 2020)

Just for the record, I was able to use my Ethernet connection by selecting the "Virtual Wi-Fi" option during the initial setup of AndroidX86


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 12, 2020)

cj76 said:


> Just for the record, I was able to use my Ethernet connection by selecting the "Virtual Wi-Fi" option during the initial setup of AndroidX86


I've yet to see that. Which version are you using?


----------



## cj76 (May 14, 2020)

android-x86_64-9.0-r2-k49.iso 
First time I tried to install, I was like "Virt-Wi-Fi!?"  So I just skipped it and figured I could work it out later but no dice and ended up coming here just to confirm whether AX86 could use Ethernet or not. 
I was assured it was so I re-installed and chose the "Virtual Wi-Fi" option and wallah! everything's working.  Though I was a little worried i wasn't shown any dialogue to confirm my modem/router's properties or password etc, it just worked.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 14, 2020)

cj76 said:


> android-x86_64-9.0-r2-k49.iso
> First time I tried to install, I was like "Virt-Wi-Fi!?"  So I just skipped it and figured I could work it out later but no dice and ended up coming here just to confirm whether AX86 could use Ethernet or not.
> I was assured it was so I re-installed and chose the "Virtual Wi-Fi" option and wallah! everything's working.  Though I was a little worried i wasn't shown any dialogue to confirm my modem/router's properties or password etc, it just worked.


I'm gonna have to play around with 9.0r2 a little more. Seems like some important changes have been made.


----------



## cj76 (May 14, 2020)

Looks like I jumped onboard at a good time then. All I have to do know is get my Wacom intuos working on it.
Apparently there are legacy drivers built into Ax86 but my graphics tablet is less than 12 months old, gonna have to hunt down some newer ones, if any.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 15, 2020)

cj76 said:


> Looks like I jumped onboard at a good time then. All I have to do know is get my Wacom intuos working on it.
> Apparently there are legacy drivers built into Ax86 but my graphics tablet is less than 12 months old, gonna have to hunt down some newer ones, if any.


Fair enough. To give you an idea, I'm currently running CM14.1R3 64bit on a Dell Optiplex 390 with a Core i5-2500 with 8GB of DDR3-1600 with a GTX670 4GB and a 500GB WD 7200RPM HDD. I have no problems and performance is awesome!


----------



## cj76 (May 15, 2020)

Can I ask what you use it for, primarily? 
I have a soft spot for the Optiplex family, one of my first machines was an Optiplex GX150 Pentium 3 930Mhz/512MB, around 2006. Ahh the memories!


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 15, 2020)

As a general use PC. Watching videos, listening to music, playing games and surfing the net. Emulation on Android is top notch.


----------



## bankmrc054 (May 16, 2020)

Hello, from Bangkok.

May I ask your question about the Android X86 touchpad when I touch another Left side is working on the right is not working? Do you have any idea to solve this issue? I have to try many solutions but is not the true way.

The video as attached.


























android-x86-8.1-r5
Tablet OEM FView Mi843 (Windows 10 OS before changed to android)

Thank you very much,
Bank


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 16, 2020)

First off, welcome to TPU!


bankmrc054 said:


> Hello, from Bangkok.
> 
> May I ask your question about the Android X86 touchpad when I touch another Left side is working on the right is not working? Do you have any idea to solve this issue? I have to try many solutions but is not the true way.


Unfortunately I have no experience with running AndroidX86 on a tablet. My experience is limited to laptops and desktops. However, from the video's you showed, it looks like the touchscreen digitizer needs a driver which that version of Android doesn't have built-in. So perhaps try AndroidX86 9.0R2? You may also want to try CM14.1R3.


----------



## bankmrc054 (May 16, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> First off, welcome to TPU!
> 
> Unfortunately I have no experience with running AndroidX86 on a tablet. My experience is limited to laptops and desktops. However, from the video's you showed, it looks like the touchscreen digitizer needs a driver which that version of Android doesn't have built-in. So perhaps try AndroidX86 9.0R2? You may also want to try CM14.1R3.



Thank you very much for your kind support, I have to try  Install AndroidX86 9.0R2 but the problem still the same. I have this Tablet model 100 tablets that need to convert to Android because they need to run the application on android or IOS only. Anyway io will try your succession to  find the touchscreen digitizer driver for android and try to install CM14.1R3

Thank you very much,
Bank


----------



## 03aksii (May 21, 2020)

HELP /// First time it booted fine, when I restarted it's stuck on detecting Android x86...found at sda2

Here's some background:

I tried it on Live CD, works fine.
I've dual booted it with Windows 10 in a different smaller partition on the same HDD, worked fine
Then, I decided to install it as my main os. I've followed guides, but I didn't work with partitions, I just chose to install it on a hard disk automatically. The installation went good, but when I run it I'm stuck on Android logo splash screen and it sits like that forever. I've tried nomodeset xforcevesa, but it didn't work
I've tried to make custom partitions during installations, 200 MB primary bootable for grub, and the rest primary for data. The installation went fine, I pressed run Android x86 and it booted and worked fine. Then on restart, it's stuck on Detecting Android x86. Tried nomodeset xforcevesa, but it didn't work again.
I'm using a 32-bit version android-x86-9.0-r2, here are some PC specs:
RAM: 8GB 1333Hz
CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 265 Dual Core 3.3 GHz x64 based processor, using 32bit version because it's old
HDD: 160GB Seagate standard speed
GPU: ATI Radeon HD 420
I feel like I'm really close to making it work, any help is appreciated


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 21, 2020)

Welcome!


03aksii said:


> when I restarted it's stuck on detecting Android x86...found at sda2


With a fresh install and no other OS's on the drive you should be seeing "/dev/sda1".

Additionally, you should be using the 64bit version of 9.0R2. Even though you've got older hardware, 64bits will not slow it down. 32bits will cause needless limitations. Go grab the 64bit iso of 9.0R2.

Ok, the next part is important. You had a dual boot setup and you're going back to single boot configuration. This requires that you reset your MBR(Master Boot Record) for your drive. Simply deleting old partitions and creating a new one is not enough. If you do not know how to reset/rebuild your drive MBR, let me know and I'll walk you through it.

Next, you need to reinstall Android. The bootloader thinks the mount point is a secondary partition, which doesn't exist because you deleted it. Resetting the MBR and reinstalling Android will fix the issue and you'll only need to do it once.


----------



## Aswitzer (May 24, 2020)

Hello all,

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post. I am new to using Android x86 so trying to find some online communities for some help.

I installed Android 9 using Android x86 onto a large table top tablet. When I open some apps, including the Google Play Store, Settings, Chrome... Etc... The app opens as a window.

How do I get apps to open automatically into full screen mode?

When an App opens in window mode, it opens in a small window right in the center of the screen. There is a full screen button at the top right of the window to click. Clicking that appears to make the app go fullscreen, but the actual image of the app stays the same size as it was in the window... The rest of the screen just turns black.

I can get some apps to go into full screen by clicking the full screen button, then clicking a setting within the app that is directed to an external link. Then when I go back to the app it goes full screen.

Or the Settings app for example. I click the full screen button on the small window and it puts the black background around the small image of the setting apps. If I click on any setting, the app will all of a sudden go full screen.

Any ideas on how to get apps to go auto full screen?

Thanks.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 25, 2020)

Aswitzer said:


> Any ideas on how to get apps to go auto full screen?


This is because you chose the desktop UI instead of the standard UI when you first setup the installation. You will need to run the other launcher(Trebuchet) and config apps to run in full screen mode in the "Developer Options" section in Settings.


----------



## Aswitzer (May 25, 2020)

Oh my goodness, it was just the launcher... Haha! Seems to have solved the problem completely.

Thanks for taking the time to help, lexluthermiester. I appreciate it! Glad to have found a place for my Android x86 questions.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 25, 2020)

Aswitzer said:


> Oh my goodness, it was just the launcher... Haha! Seems to have solved the problem completely.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to help, lexluthermiester. I appreciate it! Glad to have found a place for my Android x86 questions.


You're welcome! Glad I could help! And BTW, Welcome to TPU!


----------



## Aswitzer (May 26, 2020)

Ok, question number two!

Same set up, used Android x86 to put Android 9 on a large table top touch screen and the Wifi seems to cut out randomly. Sometimes if I turn the Wifi off and back on I can reconnect. When the Wifi drops, it will still scan and show available networks. But trying to connect to the network doesn't happen.

Other devices on the same Wifi don't have this issue, so it is not a problem with the Wifi itself.

Any thoughts on where to start?

Thanks!


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 26, 2020)

Aswitzer said:


> Ok, question number two!
> 
> Same set up, used Android x86 to put Android 9 on a large table top touch screen and the Wifi seems to cut out randomly. Sometimes if I turn the Wifi off and back on I can reconnect. When the Wifi drops, it will still scan and show available networks. But trying to connect to the network doesn't happen.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a kernel-level driver problem. I can't remember when, but the devs changed the driver DB to adjust/increase compatibility and stability for WiFi adapters that were becoming more common. This had the unfortunate side effect of rendering older devices less compatible and/or stable. Nature of the beast I'm afraid. What you could do is tell me what your device model is and I can research the hardware and help you find the version of AX86 that would be best suited to said hardware.


----------



## Aswitzer (May 26, 2020)

Thanks again lexluthermiester for taking time to help me.

I don't really have a device model number for you. I am pretty sure that the table top touch screen I am using is a custom build. I got it for free from the company I work for, it was one of their older models they were getting rid of. So I don't think there is a clear list of its components online to look up.

Is there a way for me to look within the settings or something to find the hardware info you need?


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 27, 2020)

Aswitzer said:


> Thanks again lexluthermiester for taking time to help me.
> 
> I don't really have a device model number for you. I am pretty sure that the table top touch screen I am using is a custom build. I got it for free from the company I work for, it was one of their older models they were getting rid of. So I don't think there is a clear list of its components online to look up.
> 
> Is there a way for me to look within the settings or something to find the hardware info you need?


Yes. As an alternative, can you give me the system specs? A couple of screenshots of CPUZ for Android would be good enough. I suspect that your Wifi adaptor is an older one and that optimal kernel support may require Android X86 8.0R3 or even a version of Android X86 7.1.2(such as my personal fav CM14.1R3).


----------



## Aswitzer (May 31, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Can you give me the system specs? A couple of screenshots of CPUZ for Android would be good enough.



Sorry for my delay, finally got a chance to sit down and play with the touch screen again. Sometimes when it is completely powered off it will uninstall the android x86 partition. Not sure why lol. But I reinstalled it and I have attached three pictures of specs from the CPUZ app. Let me know if you need any other info.

I am looking forward to your suggestion on which android version to switch to.

Thanks!


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 31, 2020)

Aswitzer said:


> Sorry for my delay, finally got a chance to sit down and play with the touch screen again. Sometimes when it is completely powered off it will uninstall the android x86 partition. Not sure why lol. But I reinstalled it and I have attached three pictures of specs from the CPUZ app. Let me know if you need any other info.
> 
> I am looking forward to your suggestion on which android version to switch to.
> 
> Thanks!


As I suspected, you are using a device with older hardware. The Atom Z8300 is a few years old and is generally paired with and older, now less supported, wifi module. So I would suggest installing Android X86 CM14.1R4 and see how you fair.





						Release CM-x86-14.1-r4 | Android-x86
					






					www.android-x86.org
				



As mentioned above, this is my personal fav because of the software feature set.

There is also the vanilla version of 7.1.2R4.





						Release 7.1-r4 | Android-x86
					






					www.android-x86.org
				




There's also a new version of 8.1R5





						Release 8.1-r5 | Android-x86
					






					www.android-x86.org
				




This all is of course just educated guessing, but it's worth a try.


----------



## snorlaxgangs (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi. I just found out about android on pc a couple days ago. I have my dell insipron 7720 17R and Asus eee pc 1021N. After trying android x86, bliss os and i end up installed Prime OS on both my device because i couldn't unroot android x86. I mainly use them for some gacha games. Prime OS standard version works smoothly on my dell. The eee pc was stuck in a loop of restart n booting, i don't know it's the prime os classic version or i created 32GB partition ext32 fix the issue but i'm currently able to boot in my eee pc. I have a question about prime os, is it safe? Also how to fully unroot android x86? Ty


----------



## Aswitzer (Jun 2, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> As I suspected, you are using a device with older hardware. The Atom Z8300 is a few years old and is generally paired with and older, now less supported, wifi module. So I would suggest installing Android X86 CM14.1R4 and see how you fair.



Thanks for the suggestions. I tried the newest XM14.1R4 but it wouldn't load up so I tried your favorite CM14.1R3 and so far it is working great. If I have any issues I will be sure to come back and seek your guidance!

Thanks again for helping, very much appreciated.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 2, 2020)

Aswitzer said:


> I tried the newest XM14.1R4 but it wouldn't load up so I tried your favorite CM14.1R3 and so far it is working great.


That's weird I've tried R4 out and had no problems. That tablet of yours might have a very unique hardware config that causes issues in certain situations. Regardless glad you got it working well and the WiFi issue is resolved!


Aswitzer said:


> Thanks again for helping, very much appreciated.


You're very welcome, glad to help!



snorlaxgangs said:


> Hi. I just found out about android on pc a couple days ago. I have my dell insipron 7720 17R and Asus eee pc 1021N. After trying android x86, bliss os and i end up installed Prime OS on both my device because i couldn't unroot android x86. I mainly use them for some gacha games. Prime OS standard version works smoothly on my dell. The eee pc was stuck in a loop of restart n booting, i don't know it's the prime os classic version or i created 32GB partition ext32 fix the issue but i'm currently able to boot in my eee pc. I have a question about prime os, is it safe? Also how to fully unroot android x86? Ty


I have three questions for you. 
1. Why do you want to unroot?
2. When you were installing and Setup asked of you wanted the /system to be set "read-write", did you say yes or no? (saying no would have removed root access)
3. When you say "ext32", what do you mean? Did you mean exFat or ext3? I ask because AndroidX86 should be defaulting to ext4.

As for your two systems, the 7720 will handle any version of Android you throw at it. The Asus, while still nice, is a bit old for the latest release. For that one I would recommend AndroidX86 4.4R5 for optimum performance or 7.1R4 at the newest. For either I would HIGHLY recommend an SSD. 64GB or 128GB are very inexpensive right now if money is tight for you. If not, a 512GB would give you all the space you'll need.


----------



## snorlaxgangs (Jun 3, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have three questions for you.
> 1. Why do you want to unroot?
> 2. When you were installing and Setup asked of you wanted the /system to be set "read-write", did you say yes or no? (saying no would have removed root access)
> 3. When you say "ext32", what do you mean? Did you mean exFat or ext3? I ask because AndroidX86 should be defaulting to ext4.


1. The games i played won't run if they detect root.
2. Nice. I didn't know it's possible to remove root from installation stage.
3. My mistake, i mean ext4.
Yes i already install ssd on my laptop years ago. Not sure about the eee pc since it's so old but i would give it a try.
I sometimes play pubg mobile with my friends so in term of getting the most out of my laptop. Which version of android x86 do u think give the most performance?

Edit I run into problem after installed cm-x86-14.1-r4 , like pubg has stopped. How to get these games running?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 4, 2020)

snorlaxgangs said:


> The games i played won't run if they detect root.


Ah, been there. However, root is a very useful running status. You may wish to consider if you can live without the offending games.


snorlaxgangs said:


> Nice. I didn't know it's possible to remove root from installation stage.


AFAIK, there is no other way to set/unset root. I could be wrong though.


snorlaxgangs said:


> My mistake, i mean ext4.


No worries. Kinda what I figured.


snorlaxgangs said:


> Which version of android x86 do u think give the most performance?


Any of the latest versions will perform well on that 7720 you've got, so it's really up to preference as to which one you like better.


snorlaxgangs said:


> Edit I run into problem after installed cm-x86-14.1-r4 , like pubg has stopped. How to get these games running?


I've been having issues with 14.1R4 as well. Try R3 and see what happens.


----------



## snorlaxgangs (Jun 5, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah, been there. However, root is a very useful running status. You may wish to consider if you can live without the offending games.
> 
> AFAIK, there is no other way to set/unset root. I could be wrong though.
> 
> ...


I have tried i think almost all the android x86 iso but i can't get any apps running on all of them. Do i need to install anything else besides the OS? 
I found a way to unroot permanently and can also be reverted from a guy on reddit. Link here: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Androidx86/comments/78eiu2/_/dujampf
It works on primeos, not sure about the others.


----------



## insane 360 (Aug 3, 2020)

so any better handling of power states in the latest blissos android 10?  or other x86 android spins?  i would like to dual boot my surface pro 3 but i never used it before because of the battery life was terrible.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 3, 2020)

snorlaxgangs said:


> I have tried i think almost all the android x86 iso but i can't get any apps running on all of them. Do i need to install anything else besides the OS?


Looks like I missed this post. I run Android X86 every day, no issues. Remind me, what system are you running it on?



insane 360 said:


> so any better handling of power states in the latest blissos android 10?


Seems alright. Haven't tested Bliss extensively though. I regularly install and give new releases a run through on spare drives to see what they have to offer, but I don't do deep testing unless I want to run it as a daily driver.. Can do deeper testing if you'd like me to. I just need a link to the ISO you're interested in.


On a different topic:

I recently ran into a problem with AndroidX86 CM14.1R4 where the OS was not recognizing the Geforce GPU it was running on. CM14.1R3 ran fine and as expected. It seems that the AndroidX86 devs decided to blacklist the "Nouveau" drivers because of reported problems(none of which I can replicate) with those drivers and hardware. If any of you are running systems with Geforce GPU's and want to enable the hardware driver support, removing the blacklist entry is simple;
Install a file manager that has root abilities and navigate to " /system/etc/modules.blacklist ".
Open that file as a text document and delete the line " blacklist nouveau ".
Save the changes and reboot the system. The Android kernel will then load the Geforce drivers as normal and you will have proper resolution & hardware acceleration.
This procedure applies *ONLY* to the *CM14.1R4* release of AndroidX86. The blacklist entry is not present in any of the other AndroidX86 releases, though future release may contain it.
I'll keep everyone updated if that happens.


----------



## wahyu (Oct 20, 2020)

i have 2 desktop pc without any storage deviced installed
a G2020 + HD6570 + 4G Ram and an I3 9100F + GTX 1050ti + 8G Ram
both works fine with live mode (Bliss OS 11.11 and Ax86 9.0r2)
but after i have it installed (wheter Bliss or Ax86) it runs very slow and even froze 
im using a 16GB usb 2.0 using fat32 file system
(8192mb on data.img i created during the installation process)
should i change the data.img less than 4096?

i want to run android x86 using bootable usb 
thanks in advance


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 20, 2020)

wahyu said:


> im using a 16GB usb 2.0 using fat32 file system


And there's your problem. USB thumb drives are notoriously slow. You need a HDD or SDD to install to, even if in a USB enclosure. Or you can get a high speed SD card with a USB adapter. Something like the following;





						Amazon.com: SanDisk 32GB (3-Pack) Ultra SDHC UHS-I Memory Card - SDSDUNR-032G-GN6IM: Computers & Accessories
					

Amazon.com: SanDisk 32GB (3-Pack) Ultra SDHC UHS-I Memory Card - SDSDUNR-032G-GN6IM: Computers & Accessories



					www.amazon.com
				








						Amazon.com: UGREEN SD Card Reader USB 3.0 Card Hub Adapter 5Gbps Read 4 Cards Simultaneously CF, CFI, TF, SDXC, SDHC, SD, MMC, Micro SDXC, Micro SD, Micro SDHC, MS, UHS-I for Windows, Mac, Linux: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy UGREEN SD Card Reader USB 3.0 Card Hub Adapter 5Gbps Read 4 Cards Simultaneously CF, CFI, TF, SDXC, SDHC, SD, MMC, Micro SDXC, Micro SD, Micro SDHC, MS, UHS-I for Windows, Mac, Linux: Memory Card Adapters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




Hope that helps and Welcome to TPU!


----------



## wahyu (Oct 20, 2020)

thanks for the advice
previously today i have reinstalled it with 2048mb data.img 
and it still froze anyway, just wonder if using usb 3.0 will do better

is it possible to use live mode and using other usb to save data?
live mode (on a bootable usb 2.0) runs smoothly on both pc


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 21, 2020)

wahyu said:


> thanks for the advice
> previously today i have reinstalled it with 2048mb data.img
> and it still froze anyway, just wonder if using usb 3.0 will do better


The user partition space doesn't matter if the driver itself is slow. USB3 will help, but the drive itself needs to be a good performer as well. How fast USB is will be a mute point if the drive is snail-slow..


wahyu said:


> is it possible to use live mode and using other usb to save data?
> live mode (on a bootable usb 2.0) runs smoothly on both pc


Unfortunately, Live mode runs from ram. There is no way to save data in that mode.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 10, 2020)

I just discovered a new distro for AndroidX86 by the BlissOS team, LineageOS 17.1. Currently testing it and it has yet to fail any of my tests.





						blissos-dev -  Browse /Android-Generic/PC/lineage at SourceForge.net
					

Android for your PC, but more Blissful




					sourceforge.net
				



Caution! The first one in the list is not working(for me at least) but the second, dated 2020-08-30, is the one that works perfectly so far. Good stuff!


----------



## sisare (Dec 28, 2020)

hi, I have successfully installed Android-x86, with several different ISO. 
But then after booting, it gives me Android symbol only, and nothing else,
sometimes, after waiting for quite long time, Android symbol become blank page, with mouse only. 
So, please help me, anyone know, what maybe wrong ?

Do we have to format the partition disk, with specific file type ? 
Like ntfs, fat32, ext4, but I don't have that options. 

Attached is the Android symbol I see after installation and booting. 
Also the list of file type available for me to format the partition disk.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2020)

sisare said:


> Do we have to format the partition disk, with specific file type ?
> Like ntfs, fat32, ext4, but I don't have that options.


Yes, generally, EXT4 is best. Fat32 & NTFS are supposed to work, but I've never tried them. Android is effectively Linux and thus Linux filesystems work best.

BTW, welcome to TPU!


----------



## sisare (Dec 30, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yes, generally, EXT4 is best. Fat32 & NTFS are supposed to work, but I've never tried them. Android is effectively Linux and thus Linux filesystems work best.
> 
> BTW, welcome to TPU!



But, as I attached in the picture above, I don't have options, to format the disk partition in EXT4, FAT32, or NTFS. 
Or do you recognize any option from the list above, that means the same ? (EXT4, FAT32, NTFS)

Also I tried Bliss OS, after installation, it gives me Bliss' symbol only too, anyone know the reason ?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 31, 2020)

sisare said:


> But, as I attached in the picture above, I don't have options, to format the disk partition in EXT4, FAT32, or NTFS.
> Or do you recognize any option from the list above, that means the same ? (EXT4, FAT32, NTFS)
> 
> Also I tried Bliss OS, after installation, it gives me Bliss' symbol only too, anyone know the reason ?
> ...


The boot after installation takes a while as it has to run it's first stage setup runtimes. It can take up to 10 minutes on a slower machine. That of course assumes that it will run. Bliss is mostly alpha and beta software. If it runs it's usually fairly solid, but might have a few glitches. Props for even trying it though! Most people wouldn't even bother..


----------



## sisare (Jan 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The boot after installation takes a while as it has to run it's first stage setup runtimes. It can take up to 10 minutes on a slower machine. That of course assumes that it will run. Bliss is mostly alpha and beta software. If it runs it's usually fairly solid, but might have a few glitches. Props for even trying it though! Most people wouldn't even bother..


I have wait for 1-2 hours for first stage setup runtimes, before then it turned off by itself, when I turn it on, still the same process, before then it turned off again.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 2, 2021)

sisare said:


> I have wait for 1-2 hours for first stage setup runtimes, before then it turned off by itself, when I turn it on, still the same process, before then it turned off again.


Which version are you using?

EDIT:
This is the one I've been playing around with and it seems the more stable version;


			https://sourceforge.net/projects/blissos-dev/files/Android-Generic/PC/lineage/LineageOS_v17.1-android_x86_64-202008292133_k-k4.19.122-ax86-ga-rmi_m-lineage-17.1_dgc-q-x86-generic_ld-2.4.102-q-x86_dg-lineage-17.1_dh-lineage-17.1_mg-lineage-17.1_gms_cros-hd_cros-wv.iso/download


----------



## bpm (Apr 7, 2021)

a bit oft to know my problem and what i tried before i found this board.

i want to run sky go (or sky x) on my chromebook (https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B08DBDFL9V/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

this was working until december. but sky decided to prevent the app to run on chromeOS. since then i am struggling around.
with much searching i was able to get it running on my rooted phone again (even magisk hide was not enought. but with app manager it is possible)

on my chromebook (everything is tried with qemukvm) i tried this variants:
win 10 => not enought power. got it running but only for a few minutes until it stopped
win 7 => aureo theme needed => not possible to get it running within qemu
win 8.1 => got it running but just a few more minutes then with windows 10
===========================================================
here i changed the way to go, got it running on the rooted phone and thought this have to be possible with android x86 in qemu too.

but it is really hard to get startet.
tried bliss os with gearbox. but not able to install magisk. got "no internet connection" when i hit install magisk in gearbox (if bliss is booted the intrenet within is working fine)

tried a few other android x86 forks but always stuck on any other point.
in some it installes fine, but no input was recogniced on the gui.
other does not even install (error installing grub)

i dont really have linux know-how and so i have no experience with qemu too.
but i am a java developer since 20 years and so i thinik i have a basic it-knowhow ;-)

could anybody show me the right direction?
in best case an android-x86 (or fork) iso with magisk preinstalled.

not possible for me to find something like this by google.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 1, 2021)

bpm said:


> could anybody show me the right direction?


I would try the following if you can get it to install;





						Release CM-x86-14.1-r5 | Android-x86
					






					www.android-x86.org
				



The is latest release of the AndroidX86 fork of LineageOS. It's my daily driver for a Dell E6230 and performs perfectly, so that HP you linked should run smoothly if it'll install.
(Sorry for the delayed response, I was never notified of your post or would have offered some help, maybe this will still be of assistance? )

@Everyone
AndroidX86 has two new versions currently 

The above mentioned 14.1R5 release of LineageOS and 8.1R6.





						Release 8.1-r6 | Android-x86
					






					www.android-x86.org
				




I've tested both and the LineageOS release seems the more stable of the two across multiple platforms(laptop/desktop).


----------



## abronola (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi,
I just joined hoping I could get some help here regarding my HP Pro Tablet 601 G1.
I'm trying to run android-x86 on it. I tried all the CM-x86 builds already and the regular Android-x86 builds upto the latest. The major issue I have is the slowness. All the CM builds and Android-x86 version 7 and up have the same slowness issue. The only version that works smoothly is the Android-x86-6.0-r3 (it runs so very snappy no lags at all). However, the power buttons, the brightness, the audio/volumes doesn't work and the Google play keep crashing. So, I wonder if the builds slowness issue on the recent builds is something todo with the GPU manipulation feature and if it is how do we disable it?

By the way, I have these in my grub.cfg. without nomodeset xforcevesa, it won't boot. (that's not needed though on Android 6).

linux /Android/kernel quiet root=/dev/ram0 androidboot.selinux=permissive nomodeset xforcevesa DATA=
initrd /Android/initrd.img

Thanks for the help in advance.



https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c04718256​


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 9, 2021)

abronola said:


> Hi,
> I just joined hoping I could get some help here regarding my HP Pro Tablet 601 G1.
> I'm trying to run android-x86 on it. I tried all the CM-x86 builds already and the regular Android-x86 builds upto the latest. The major issue I have is the slowness. All the CM builds and Android-x86 version 7 and up have the same slowness issue. The only version that works smoothly is the Android-x86-6.0-r3 (it runs so very snappy no lags at all). However, the power buttons, the brightness, the audio/volumes doesn't work and the Google play keep crashing. So, I wonder if the builds slowness issue on the recent builds is something todo with the GPU manipulation feature and if it is how do we disable it?
> 
> ...


Have you tried 4.4R5? It is possible that the tablet in question is just to slow to run the latest versions of AndroidX86 well.

BTW, welcome to TPU!


----------

